# Running MIUI but don't have root acces



## TiredT (Sep 15, 2011)

I loaded MIUI 1.9.9 over cyanogenmod and now I can't use apps that require root access. Any ideas?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

You need to go into the superuser app and enable root permissions.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TiredT (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------

